# Table Liner Ideas?



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 19, 2016)

So I'm in the process of making my new red foot tortoise table.
Up until recently, I was completely satisfied with my hatchling red foot set up... I was using the kiddie pool idea as a basic base for my round table. It was kind of like my tortoise coffee table.



Artemis seemed happy, and conditions were super easy to maintain....Then all of a sudden, I needed more space to spoil Artemis! So far I have gotten all the sphagnum moss, and cypress mulch ready, while I hunt down my book shelf. I'm currently waiting for responses on several of the things, so hopefully it's just a matter of time.

Ok! I'll get to my point!
What are some suggestions on lining your tortoise table? Or how to install the liner, even?
Would waterproof paint be better?


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 19, 2016)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> So I'm in the process of making my new red foot tortoise table.
> Up until recently, I was completely satisfied with my hatchling red foot set up... I was using the kiddie pool idea as a basic base for my round table. It was kind of like my tortoise coffee table.
> View attachment 192599
> 
> ...


 I've used chlorinated paint(pond and swimming pool paint). It's expensive but excellent stuff. Use a mask if you decide to use it, pink elephants past through the first time I used it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 19, 2016)

Many people seem to just use a shower curtain, pond liner or similar. 
Any thick waterproof sheet would do it, i guess.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

I just used a piece of pond liner. Large, very tough and water-tight without effort or breaking the bank


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 19, 2016)

How do you put that pond liner in there without putting holes in the material?
Any pics?


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

I just cut a large piece of it to fit and draped it in the enclosure so it went up the sides. There's no need for holes. 

I did it for hospital quarters - no substrate, just newspaper - but you just line the enclosure and then put substrate in.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

Hospital quarters before the lamp hangers arrived


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 19, 2016)

I staple my liners in position up the sides where it will be above substrate level.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 19, 2016)

Would putting some trim along the walls hold it in place? Not just straight trim, but the kind that you put along a corner...


----------



## Meganolvt (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a large open tort table. I bought a roll of linoleum from Menards for $20 and screwed it in, 1/2 way up the walls in one piece. I can pour water anywhere and never have to worry about a leak.


----------

